# Foursquare jacket and quality - clearance



## NovoRei (Mar 19, 2014)

I want to take advantage of the end of season clearance and was looking at stuff from Foursquare, specifically this jacket:

Men&apos;s Foursquare Aaron Snowboard Jacket - Wakeside

From what I gather this jacket is a 2010 model but no idea when it was manufactured. 
Was this still being made last year? Is the the 3L 25k/10k rating true and comparable to gore-tex? I just got a burton cannon 10k/10k way below MRSP from a local store but wouldn't mind returning.


I understand Foursquare (and some others) were discontinued by Burton. What about the quality of Foursquare stuff (pants, etc) compared to Burton?

Thanks.


----------



## Grabber (Mar 5, 2014)

NovoRei said:


> I want to take advantage of the end of season clearance and was looking at stuff from Foursquare, specifically this jacket:
> 
> Men&apos;s Foursquare Aaron Snowboard Jacket - Wakeside
> 
> ...


Foursquare and special blend are(were) the shit. It sucks bad they're no longer. My favorite jacket ever is foursquare.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Agree, when i got into boarding 5 years ago i bought 2 pants and 2 jackets from foursquare, and special blend. Still wearin the stuff!!!!


----------



## codzilla (Dec 15, 2013)

I've got a 15K/15K Foursquare jacket that I've been using for 2 seasons now and it's held up great in the wet PNW conditions. Super comfy too


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

And for the record the Forum hinge disc is awesome! Run, don't walk to get a pair of Forum Republic's or Shaka's!!!!!


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a foursq jacket and pants. Both are awesome..no regrets. Lots of thinking was put into the stuff. Lifetime warranty is also a bonus..


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Lifetime warranty? I have two foursquare items that are in dire need of repair

How does the warranty work?


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

Well since they're folded now from what I understand you can get service through burton. Here's the info. ca.burton.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Burton_CA-Site/default/CustomerService-Show?cid=faqs-warranty


----------

